

Lunch with the FT: Tim Berners-Lee - k-mcgrady
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/b022ff6c-f673-11e1-9fff-00144feabdc0.html

======
k-mcgrady
His decision to make the web free and open rather than seeking royalties or
other payment for it was vitally important. If he hadn't have done that I
can't imagine it ever having taken off and it would be a very different world
we live in. Then again, someone might have simply reverse engineered the
technology and released their own free and open version.

